# Lomography Konstruktor



## limr

So, a few months back, Lomo introduced a kit for a plastic do-it-yourself 35mm SLR with a waist-level finder. I took the bait so I could start learning how to tinker with cameras in a low stakes kind of a way.

Here's my finished camera (forgive the crappy cell phone picture):



It's got an aperture fixed at f10 and a shutter that has two speeds: 1/80 and Bulb. I figured a low speed film would be best for a test roll, and the only low speed 35mm I had in my possession (because I was too impatient to go looking for anything else or waiting for the mail) were Portra 160 and Lomography Redscale 100. I wasn't going to waste a roll of Portra on this thing, and it seemed apropos to use the Lomo film, so I loaded 'er up and started shooting.

The good thing is that it worked. The bad thing is that it's a tricky little bugger. But as long as one remembers that it's a plastic toy camera and one shouldn't be too invested in the results, then it's easy to deal with. The viewfinder is dark until the mirror is locked up, the film advance is sticky, and the shutter button sometimes needs a little help being pushed back into place after taking a shot.

Here are some of my test shots:








The focus is soft to be sure, but it did surprisingly well (for a plastic lens) at getting shadow detail. And the sticky film advance knobs makes for some neato double-exposure/frame-overlap "panoramas".


Going to go find some cheap color film now to test it out with a less gimmicky film to see how that goes and to understand what sort of effects (other than light leaks!) this plastic lens achieves.


----------



## timor

No bad.  The lens has just the right amount of softness and maybe it will be possible to print 8x10.
It will be interesting how this lens is handling colors on regular color film. red or blue or yellow you can always get with a filter. 
What is the frame size ? 24x36 or 24x24 ?


----------



## Derrel

Awesome possum!!!! I like the last two window shots quite a bit. The multi-shopt overlapped geese-and-lawn pano is kinda cool too! Pretty neat looking camera.


----------



## limr

Thanks, guys!

The frame size is 24x36. Because I had issues with this test roll with film advance (hopefully it will get a bit less sticky with more use), there were some frames that overlapped so I ended up either with that double-exposure panorama up there or sometimes a big space between frames. The film seemed generally underexposed so sometimes that dead space was coupled with a really dark section of the picture, so I didn't even bother scanning those. I can crop the frames before I scan, so depending on what came out and how I cropped, some of the frames were standard 24x36, and others were either longer or shorter.

I'm running low on film anyway and was planning to put an order in, so I'm definitely going to order some plain old color and take the Konstruktor out for a few more test runs. Cheapest color low speed films are Fuji 200 or Lomography 100. For B&W, I'll probably get some Kentmere. 

I imagine that it could end up being good for some street photography. No one will believe it's a real camera!  Plus, the waist level finder makes it easier to take a picture without anyone realizing you're taking a picture. Focus is only 0.5m, 1m, 2m, and infinity.


----------



## timor

Don't forget to show us the results.


----------



## terri

That looks like it was fun to assemble - and looks pretty cool, too!   Seems to have working issues, but maybe they will lessen with more use - and you still have images.   I like soft images when the subject works, so that wouldn't bother me at all.   

Keep having fun with it - and like timor says, keep posting the results!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I want one!! 

I'd seen something about it but haven't gotten one yet, but there's something fun about constructing a camera. I put together a black cardboard pinhole camera from a kit and even that was fun. I love the window shots, that works well with the redscale (which I haven't tried yet either.) Thanks for posting, it's getting me interested.


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> I want one!!
> 
> I'd seen something about it but haven't gotten one yet, but there's something fun about constructing a camera. I put together a black cardboard pinhole camera from a kit and even that was fun. I love the window shots, that works well with the redscale (which I haven't tried yet either.) Thanks for posting, it's getting me interested.



Do it! 

Unlike a lot of Lomo stuff, it's reasonably priced and other than one tiny little screw (part B10 will drive you slightly insane), it was really fun to put together.


----------



## Nahin

Shots are immense attractive, striking looking. Waiting for your result hoping it will most effective and artistic.


----------



## limr

Thanks, Nahin!

As a matter of fact, I just finished scanning my second test roll. I used Lomography Color 100. I'm not only using Lomo film for this camera, but this happened to be the cheapest option for 100 speed color film. As fun as this little camera is, I wouldn't use expensive film in it!

I shot some of the same still-life scenes as I did with the redscale so I could use them as comparison. I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## limr

And here are some others from that roll that came out really well:












The next test roll will be black and white, Kentmere 100.


----------



## Derrel

A very good comparison with the curtain and plant shadows and the same black-eyed Susans...I like the way the lens renders in color. Pretty good for a modern day dinosaur, I think.


----------



## limr

I'm home sick and finally decided to post two pictures from the black and white test roll I took a few weeks ago with the Konstruktor.




Third roll through and the mechanism is definitely smoother. A lot of the roll came out very underexposed, but that was partly a function of me testing out its limits. It's definitely a fun little camera - good for sunny days, some mindless fun shooting, and 'moody' soft-ish focus shots. If anyone gets one, I suggest 24-exposure rolls maximum, or even shorter if you're rolling your own. Getting a feel for its limitations will definitely increase the hit rate and you can get more intentionally funky shots. There seems to be a bit of a light leak at the bottom, but again - this is not the camera nor the type of photography to really care too much about that


----------



## Derrel

Awww, sorry to hear that you are sick. I enjoyed revisiting this thread. Light leaks were tailor-made for gaffer's tape.


----------



## limr

Thanks Derrel. I think the gaffer's tape will look perfectly appropriate on the camera, too


----------



## vintagesnaps

You got some good photos with it. And having seen it put together in the other thread now I really want one. I like the redscale, I just tried a roll and it's being developed so will see what I get back. I like the ones of the lampshade and vines etc. and the tall grass with flare. I think old cameras too that only have like two settings are better on a nice sunny day, I don't think they do so well in lower light etc. Feel better soon.


----------



## limr

Thanks (on all counts!)

Redscale can be really nice because it's got such great latitude - under or overexposed doesn't really matter. It just changes shades!
I think you need a Konstruktor :badangel:


----------



## The_Traveler

limr said:


> and other than one tiny little screw, it was really fun



that's the story of my life also.


----------



## terri

Lew is a naughty Santa.    

Tape is all this little camera needs!   I do agree that for going out with low-tech gear, there is no point in worrying too much - that's half the charm.      Great little camera and well worth your effort, Leonore!  

Get well soon!    :hug::


----------



## MK3Brent

Awesome photos, love. 
Will subscribe to see more.


----------



## limr

Thank you muchly!


----------



## minicoop1985

Just found this now. I'm surprised with what you've done with that thing. Quite impressive work.


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> Just found this now. I'm surprised with what you've done with that thing. Quite impressive work.



Thanks!
I put a roll of Kodak 200 in it yesterday and I've got another snow day, so hopefully there will be more to share soon


----------



## minicoop1985

Yay! I will admit, you and the other toy camera fans have convinced me there's something fun about not having the foggiest clue what's going to come out of a camera until you get it developed.


----------



## limr

A few from the latest roll (Kodak Gold 200) to go through the Konstruktor.

What this roll taught me: stick to 100 or 50 ISO because my readings that day were about 3 stops under Sunny 16 and the Konstruktor was still overexposing. Here are some with some color and exposure correction:










The second one shows how flat the light was at that moment. I should probably not have even bothered, but with only four rolls through the thing, I guess I was still sort of testing its limits.

It also taught me to be more careful about advancing the film:



Finally, I learned that even braced on a table, bulb mode is really not such a good idea with this camera:



That last one honestly just cracks me up, it's so bad :mrgreen:

(Edited: Hey, I could call it light painting and say it was on purpose!)


----------



## timor

limr said:


> What this roll taught me: stick to 100 or 50 ISO because my readings that day were about 3 stops under Sunny 16 and the Konstruktor was still overexposing.



That should be no problem, Konstruktor just needs a small improvement. How about fitting a step up ring on this lens barrel ? Then you can control the exposure to some extend with ND or contrast filters. Depends what film are you using.


----------



## limr

timor said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this roll taught me: stick to 100 or 50 ISO because my readings that day were about 3 stops under Sunny 16 and the Konstruktor was still overexposing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be no problem, Konstruktor just needs a small improvement. How about fitting a step up ring on this lens barrel ? Then you can control the exposure to some extend with ND or contrast filters. Depends what film are you using.
Click to expand...


I really don't know if that lens can be fitted with anything, really. But knowing Lomography, they probably sell a separate lens with the ring and then sell special filters...it's all to get people to buy more accessories, after all  I did some poking around and I think I could fashion a DIY filter of sorts if I feel like trying. I think at the moment, I'll just keep it as a fun little toy that I bring out on sunny days when I don't feel like thinking too much  With 100 speed film, it's good for Sunny 16/Sunny 11 conditions.


----------



## timor

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this roll taught me: stick to 100 or 50 ISO because my readings that day were about 3 stops under Sunny 16 and the Konstruktor was still overexposing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be no problem, Konstruktor just needs a small improvement. How about fitting a step up ring on this lens barrel ? Then you can control the exposure to some extend with ND or contrast filters. Depends what film are you using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't know if that lens can be fitted with anything, really. But knowing Lomography, they probably sell a separate lens with the ring and then sell special filters...it's all to get people to buy more accessories, after all  I did some poking around and I think I could fashion a DIY filter of sorts if I feel like trying. I think at the moment, I'll just keep it as a fun little toy that I bring out on sunny days when I don't feel like thinking too much  With 100 speed film, it's good for Sunny 16/Sunny 11 conditions.
Click to expand...


I fitted Holga with step ring in two minutes. A bit of super glue can do magic. I also fitted Imperial Reflex with filter capability using lego blocks. Will post the picture. Why ? I simply cannot (mental block ) shoot b&w without a filter.  I also make a use of rare earth magnets if that is possible.


----------



## avraam

limr said:


> And here are some others from that roll that came out really well:
> 
> 
> View attachment 54555
> 
> View attachment 54556
> 
> View attachment 54557
> 
> View attachment 54558
> 
> View attachment 54554
> 
> The next test roll will be black and white, Kentmere 100.





limr said:


> I'm home sick and finally decided to post two pictures from the black and white test roll I took a few weeks ago with the Konstruktor.
> 
> View attachment 61432
> 
> View attachment 61433
> Third roll through and the mechanism is definitely smoother. A lot of the roll came out very underexposed, but that was partly a function of me testing out its limits. It's definitely a fun little camera - good for sunny days, some mindless fun shooting, and 'moody' soft-ish focus shots. If anyone gets one, I suggest 24-exposure rolls maximum, or even shorter if you're rolling your own. Getting a feel for its limitations will definitely increase the hit rate and you can get more intentionally funky shots. There seems to be a bit of a light leak at the bottom, but again - this is not the camera nor the type of photography to really care too much about that


great sets!! especially in b&w


----------



## limr

Thanks, avraam!


----------

